# August 2013 Book Group Count



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

* In Progress*
The Master

* COMPLETED*
SPQR XII
SPQR XIII
Pennyfoot hotel mystery, Service for Two
When Christ and His Saints Slept
The House of Vestals


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

152.1   The Consultant, Vigilante Series, by Claude Bouchard, finished****
153.2   Mind Games, Vigilante Series, by Claude Bouchard, finished****
154.3   The Homeless Killer, Vigilante Series, by Claude Bouchard, finished****
155.4   6 Hours 42 minutes, Vigilante Series, by Claude Bouchard, finished****
156.5   Discreet Activities, Vigilante Series, by Claude Bouchard, finished****
157.6   Unseen by Karin Slaughter, finished*****
158.7   A Gansta's Son by Rio, finished* (Didn't finish the storyline!)
159.8   Death Angel by Linda Fairstein, finished****
160.9   The Beast by Faye Kellerman, finished****
161.10  Louisiana Hotshot: New Orleans Talba Wallis Murder Mystery #1 by Julie Smith, finished***
162.11  Surface Tension, Seychelle Collection 1 by Christine Kling, finished****
163.12  Cross Current, Seychelle Collection 2 by Christine Kling, finished****
164.13  Bitter End, Seychelle Collection 3 by Christine Kling, *****
165.14  Wreckers' Key, Seychelle Collection 4 by Christine Kling, finished****
166.15  Left To Die by Lisa Jackson, finished***
167.16  Chosen to Die by Lisa Jackson, finished****
168.17  Born to Die by Lisa Jackson,finished*****
169.18  Afraid to Die by Lisa Jackson, finished****
170.19  Ready to Die by Lisa Jackson, finished*****
171.20  Whiskey Rebellion by Liliana Hart, finished****
172.21  Reclaim My Heart by Donna J. Fasano, finished****


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

1.83 Seduced In The Dark by CJ Roberts (7/23-8/06)
2.84 Selling Scarlet by Ella James (8/05)
3.85 Burnt Offerings by Laurell K. Hamilton (8/8-8/14)
4.86 The Fault in Our Stars by John Green (8/15-8/16)
5.87 My Little Pony Friendship is Magic vol 1 (8/16)
6.88 Assassin's In Love by Kris DeLake (8/19-8/25)
7.89 Born of Night by Sherrilyn Kenyon (8/25-8/27)
8.90 Unbalanced by Kate Douglas (8/30-8/30) 
9.91 Under Wraps by Hannah Jayne (8/27-8/30)
10.92 On The Scent by Angela Campbell (8/30-8/31)

Jan: 15 Feb: 17 March: 9 April: 10 May: 15 June: 9 July: 5 Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov: Dec:
2012: 111


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.69. Scent of the Missing: Love and Partnership with a Search-and-Rescue Dog by Susannah Charleson 8/1/13
2.70. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 8/7/13
3.71. Simplify Your Life: how to De Clutter & De-stress Your Way to Happiness by Sam Davidson 8/9/13
4.72. The Spy Who Loved Me (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 8/14/13
5.73. The Simple Secret to Better Painting by Greg Albert 8/15/13
6.74. Among Friends by Deborah J. Ross 8/18/13
7.75. Diamonds are Forever (007) by Ian Fleming 8/19/13
8.76. Can We Come in and Laugh, Too? By Rosetta Schwartz 8/27/13
9.77. The Master of Disguise: My Secret Life in the CIA by Antonio J. Mendes 8/27/13
10.78. Move into Life: The Nine Essentials for Lifelong Vitality by Anat Baniel 8/29/13


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

August 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 8/1/13 on page 199, as of 8/31/13 on page 324, 125 pages read
2.  Under the Dome (kindle)  as of 8/1/13 on page 141, 0 pages read
3.  Plum Island (audiobook) as of 8/1/13 on page 148, completed 8/11/13, 556 pages read
4.  Midnight Riot (audiobook) began 8/11/13, completed 8/21/13, 320 pages read
5.  The Son (audiobook) began 8/21/13, on page 373 as of 8/31/13

Pages Read in August 2013:  1374  
Books Read in August 2013:  2
Pages Read in 2013:  9106
Books Read in 2013:  22


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

1. Time Flies by Claire Cook - okay
2. Ladies Night by Mary Kay Andrews - good


----------

